# BIOGROW



## Concreteguy (Dec 24, 2019)

Believe it or not, there's something to this stuff. I started it at two tinny scoops three times a day and it ended up putting five lbs on me and makes me look pumped 24/7. Most of you guys know I'm on zero gear at the moment so seeing changes narrows it down to just things I'm putting in my mouth. Anyone else try this product? It's nice to see something over the counter do what it advertises.

One more thing, I ordered this from the PM store. Service was great and ended up on my door step. I know theres places I could have purchased at that was just as competitive, but keeping the money in our community is important. That's how we grow and increase our internet voice.


----------



## squatster (Dec 27, 2019)

Is that product easer on your liver then juice? Not sure but Even the more muscle you carry the harder it is on your liver right?
I just don't see why supplements are easer on your liver then let's say 200 mg of test pr week. Just my thoughts-


----------



## IRONFIST (Dec 27, 2019)

i purchase from the PM store regularly , love the VIP forum over there , the guys in there are scoring huge amounts of free gear 

i havent tried biogrow before , wasnt that the product cj fletcher was promoting? is that a preworkout supp?


----------



## Concreteguy (Dec 27, 2019)

squatster said:


> Is that product easer on your liver then juice? Not sure but Even the more muscle you carry the harder it is on your liver right?
> I just don't see why supplements are easer on your liver then let's say 200 mg of test pr week. Just my thoughts-



That's a great question my friend! I'm so programed thinking everything  over the counter is tree bark or pixy dust. That's why I was shocked when it actually did something. If only you knew how bad I wanted to at least step on HRT...……. I guess mentally I am an addict. I'm still training my ass off. I have a great partner finally.


----------



## Concreteguy (Dec 27, 2019)

IRONFIST said:


> i purchase from the PM store regularly , love the VIP forum over there , the guys in there are scoring huge amounts of free gear
> 
> i havent tried biogrow before , wasnt that the product cj fletcher was promoting? is that a preworkout supp?



IRORNFIST, your a good member supporting the forum. Thank you for that. You also regularly post and help and bring interesting points up.

BIOGROW is a peptide that promotes better protein assimilation. "As per the label". For the record inside of two days it made my forearms have much more veins and just look pumped.


----------



## squatster (Dec 27, 2019)

I only see positive things for you on 200mg pr week
200 - 250 what ever it takes


----------



## GearPro (Dec 27, 2019)

It’s basically just super-expensive bovine colostrum. Nothing terribly special, and available from other brands for much less $$. The science behind colostrum, IMHO, is fairly solid.


----------



## Concreteguy (Dec 27, 2019)

For those of you wondering (Like me) what the hell colostrum is. TY GP !

Bovine colostrum is a milky fluid that comes from the breasts of cows the first few days after giving birth, before true milk appears. It contains proteins, carbohydrates, fats, vitamins, minerals, and specific kinds of proteins called antibodies that fight disease-causing agents such as bacteria and viruses. Antibody levels in bovine colostrum can be 100 times higher than levels in regular cow's milk.

People originally got interested in bovine colostrum because of the high antibody levels. They thought that the antibodies might prevent infections in people.

Some athletes take bovine colostrum by mouth to burn fat, build lean muscle, increase stamina and vitality, and improve athletic performance. Bovine colostrum is not on the banned drug list of the International Olympic Committee.

Bovine colostrum is also taken by mouth for boosting the immune system, healing injuries, repairing nervous system damage, improving mood and sense of well-being, slowing and reversing aging, and as an agent for killing bacteria and fungus. 

Bovine colostrum is used in the rectum for inflammation of the colon (colitis). It is used in the vagina for HPV (human papilloma virus) and for thinning of the vaginal wall in women after menopause.

Bovine colostrum is applied in the mouth to reduce dental plaque and to treat mouth inflammation associated with diseases like oral lichen planus and Sjogren's syndrome. In the eyes, bovine colostrum is applied for dry eyes.

Researchers have created a special type of bovine colostrum called "hyperimmune bovine colostrum." This special colostrum is produced by cows that have received vaccinations against specific disease-causing organisms. The vaccinations cause the cows to develop antibodies to fight those specific organisms. The antibodies pass into the colostrum. Hyperimmune bovine colostrum has been used in clinical trials for treating AIDS-related diarrhea, diarrhea associated with graft versus host disease following bone marrow transplant, and rotavirus diarrhea in children.


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 30, 2019)

That's the beauty of when your on nothing. When you do use something you know for sure what works for you and what doesn't.


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (Dec 31, 2019)

*Anyone that would like to give BIO-GRO a try, use code BIO20 at checkout to receive 20% OFF!

Any orders for this product will also receive VIP access  *

*iSATORi Bio-Gro:* *20% OFF and VIP ACCESS*: *BIO-GRO*

*Leave your username in the comments section at checkout.
*Offer valid until Jan 10th.


----------



## Concreteguy (Jan 2, 2020)

Professional Muscle Store said:


> *Anyone that would like to give BIO-GROW a try, use code BIO20 at checkout to receive 20% OFF!
> 
> Any orders for this product will also receive VIP access  *
> 
> ...



Hey, I just took him up on his generous offer and renewed my VIP at the same time! The VIP room has a lot of New Years deals and contests going on at the moment. You guys may want to take a look......:sSig_woohoo2:


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (Jan 4, 2020)

We've had a good response to this special, thank you to all that have ordered!

This offer is ongoing until the 10th. So if you would like to give Bio-Gro a try make sure to use *BIO20* at checkout for *20% OFF!*


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (Jan 7, 2020)

Professional Muscle Store said:


> *Anyone that would like to give BIO-GRO a try, use code BIO20 at checkout to receive 20% OFF!
> 
> Any orders for this product will also receive VIP access  *
> 
> ...



This offer available for a few more days! Any Bio-Gro orders placed during this special receive VIP access


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (Jan 16, 2020)

Professional Muscle Store said:


> *Anyone that would like to give BIO-GRO a try, use code BIO20 at checkout to receive 20% OFF!
> 
> Any orders for this product will also receive VIP access  *
> 
> ...



We received some emails regarding this Special and members missing out!

We have decided to reactive this Special again for 1 more week!

Offer is valid until 01/24 11:59pm!


----------



## AGGRO (Jan 18, 2020)

I am going to look into this more then I may make an order.


----------

